# Why More People Are Performing DIY Home Renovations



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Food for thought. 


http://business-news.thestreet.com/philly/story/why-more-people-are-performing-diy-home-renovations/1

Why More People Are Performing DIY Home Renovations
05/28/2013 - 6:00 AM EDT

NEW YORK (MainStreet)—Everybody is his own Bob Vila thanks to the Internet.

Home renovations are daunting undertakings, wearing on people's patience and draining their wallets. But an increasing contingent of U.S. consumers has realized the benefits of DIY to help with savings and is leveraging the power of social media to stoke the creative muse and summon the budgeting gods in one fell swoop.

In fact, a whopping 70% of projects involve DIY and/or some help from family or friends, according to a GfK conducted on behalf of MainStreet.com. Even with the market in recovery mode there are lingering concerns about payroll tax increases and the sequestration that are making people look for innovative budgeting techniques. After all, these can be financially draining processes, and every penny counts: Some 35% of respondents plan to spend between $1,000 and $5,000 quarter of Americans, whereas a almost a quarter will spend under $500 and almost another quater between $500 and $900. Only 12% will spend more than $5,000. As the weather warms up, 22% of respondents are looking to their garden or landscaping for their next home improvement project, while 14% have their eye on bathrooms, with 12% looking at the kitchen and 12% the family/living room. And they've foregone expensive contractors in favor of logging on, learning and mustering a little elbow grease.

Janette Church, a budget home improvement blogger in Dallas, is currently undergoing a home renovation on her Lennar spec— laying nailed-down, hand-scraped hardwood flooring. She will lay it herself with her family for about $3 per foot, whereas retail costs at least $8 per foot. With 700 feet of wood total, she's saving about $3,500.

Church thinks the proliferation of home improvement tips on TV has made the DIY instinct more widespread but that social media has made it catch on as an actionable endeavor.

"I think that more and more people are deciding to do things themselves when renovating their homes because there is a plethora of online tutorials available, with step by step pictures showing users how to easily achieve their goals," she said. "I think the movement was started with several popular shows on HGTV and TLC; however, currently, Pinterest is driving homeowners to have the confidence they need to be able to do it themselves." Church's renovations have been numerous. She renovated her kitchen for $750, whereas a hired contractor would have cost $5,000). And instead of the costly endeavor of replacing the light fixtures and door knobs in the house as time wore them out, she used oil-rubbed bronze spray paint (a Pinterest lesson) to save a total of $2,000.

Laurie Reeve, a professional organizer in South Jordan, Utah and author of 5-Step Organizing (Red Crown Publishing, 2009), said social media has been the impetus behind her home improvement initiatives.

"We started our home renovation solely because I joined Pinterest in October 2012," she said. "I became inspired by all of the fantastic ideas and testimonials about how easy and cost effective the projects are."

Once a bit timid toward massive home improvement undertakings, Reeve said Pinterest has allowed her to understand the process visually and gain confidence.

"The photographs and step-by-step tutorials gave me the courage to give it a try even though I'm 50-something in age," she said. Her first project was renovating the half bath on her main floor. She began by staining the builder's grade honey oak cabinets by following the tutorial she found on Pinterest. Then she framed her builder's grade mirror using a tutorial she found here. She painted the walls and the molding using more tips before replacing the linoleum floor with tile. Now she's onto replacing the laminate countertop with granite.

Brooke Ulrich, who runs the budget renovations site All Things Thrifty, has had her tutorial on spray paint "pinned" over 312,000 times . There is a hunger and viral, addictive nature to this exchange of information. Just yesterday, she helped a friend paint and jazz up a dresser she bought second-hand for $15.

"I think people are embarking on DIY projects more because of how much money they can save by doing it themselves," Ulrich said. "After she bought enough spray paint for the project, the dresser ended up costing about $40, and it is darling."

The hardcore, grit-in-the-fingernails nature of home improvement once seemed inaccessible to lay people. But technology has allowed wanna-be self-renovators the ability to address the ancient craftsmanship with some craft.

Claire and Lee Berlinsky have been immersed in renovating their 1930s duplex in Charleston, S.C. and turning it into a family home. The refurbishing, estimated to take eight or nine months, will focus on the home's interior, and with a little self-initiative, the Berlinkys have managed to save.

"In salvaging and conserving most of the antique re-sawn oak floors with mahogany inlay, we are able to splurge on reclaimed flooring for their kitchen, from a local reclaimed wood resource," said Lee Berlinsky.


Claire Berlinsky forewent an expensive interior designer and instead used online resource Houzz to help her plan.

Along with hammers, nails and spackle, technology has become just an integral a tool in home renovations such that DIYers can't go without it.

"I use the online platform to find all of my home's new plumbing fixtures, cabinetry, tiling, appliances and bathroom vanities," she said. "I take my iPad with me to various businesses and they source the materials for me."

--Written by Ross Kenneth Urken for MainStreet

About this Survey This information is based on a survey conducted by TheStreet, Inc. and GfK Roper Public Affairs & Corporate Communications. Telephone interviews were conducted from May 17-May 19, 2013 among a total of 1,000 adult Americans. The margin of error for this study is +/- 3 percentage points for the sample.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I know a few people who use pinterest to do home improvements. It def gives them the confidence but it does nothing for the quality. Their houses are turds to say the least. People who don't know quality love it but people who appreciate quality spot it was a HO done job in seconds. 

There's always gonna be them people who watching a TV show or watching a YouTube vid will make them a expert. The problem is the majority of these vids are done by unskilled people. It's the blind leading the blind :laughing:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

One thing I have come to notice (and accept) is that people want to do smaller jobs, some doing final finish themselves. I had to adapt to doing 4 hr jobs versus a day or more project. I don't mind as I am older now (had my 54th b-day yesterday) and I charge accordingly. It has given me the opportunity to take much needed time to devote to my bidding and meeting clients and not being haggard. 
I'll admit I did not want to accept this but it has proven to be OK for now. I still have some clients that just want to write the check and that is cool also. 
I have done jobs recently where the HO wants to "help". I let them help even though they slow things down, they get a sense of accomplishment even though it costs them a little more. As long as they are cool with it I can be.

Heck, I learned to rebuild a 5 speed for my jeep with info off the web. I am mechanically inclined but never opened up a transmission before, it went flawlessly. I love having this amount of info at my fingertips, it has probably saved me thousands.
dave


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It is clearly a two edged sword.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

They only called 1k people so.....the sampling is what it is.

Resale value is not pointed out much in DIY articles I noticed but I guess it's because that market is still tanked. I usually try to point out long term value when I talk to people.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

happy birthday dave..


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

there has always been a big diy contingent out there..always will be,maybe the problem is too many contractors:whistling


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Around here I see little DIY remodeling. Tools are expensive, and it seems people don't have the free time they used to. The local Home Cheapo used to have DIY demonstrations every weekend a few years ago, I barely see them promoted now.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A few comments:

1) Most HOs aren't capable of getting the quality.
2) Most HOs aren't going to have the tools, productivity, or product knowledge.

My youngest son asks me about some of this stuff from time to time, and even on things I walk him trough, he's still an amateur. I WILL tell him some tricks I use that I haven't posted here or shown anyone else, but that's what makes skill and productivity come together.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

It's cyclical. When the home improvement market improves so do the home improvement shows and the mindset that HO's can do more than they can. I am more than busy, I am more than swamped, I am blowing out the doors, so if HO's want to do it themselves and not waste my time with their low budget and high expectation then go for it. They also make some of the best followup customers. They either find out they cannot do it themselves or that it will be worth it to pay someone else to do it next time.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

hdavis said:


> 1) Most HOs aren't capable of getting the quality.
> 2) Most HOs aren't going to have the tools, productivity, or product knowledge.


Many contractors have the same issues :laughing: part of the perceived image of the industry and problem. If those fools can do it, we can too - say the DIY'rs and "save money too".

Really how much does quality effect re-sale value?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

> Really how much does quality effect re-sale value?


Yeah, granite is granite whether it is Granite Transformations or real granite.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I believe the old adage "location, location, location" really plays. Folks are going to make changes no matter what the seller does. The furnace, or new counters aren't going to sell the house. It's usually something else (opinion).


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

My business exist because of DIY but really SIY (SUb it yourself)


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 16, 2013)

As long as there's stuff like this on Pinterest, I think we'll be alright.










This "flooring" came with a tutorial that's basically "break a bunch of mirrors onto the floor then cover with epoxy"

Imagine how much you can charge for the demo alone when someone comes to their senses and realizes how stupid this is.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Many contractors have the same issues :laughing: part of the perceived image of the industry and problem. If those fools can do it, we can too - say the DIY'rs and "save money too".
> 
> Really how much does quality effect re-sale value?


I always say, contractors are second to mechanics in the publics perception of shiesters.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I think DYI is great for the HO's who want to have a hands on
experience in giving their home that "personal touch"and experience
the feeling of pride in their accomplishments.

Unfortunately,the lack of experience in choosing the right materials
and/or proper procedure/sequence aren't always followed. 

Got to give them an A for effort.but the final product often won't stand
up to the test of time and durability.

Recently,my daughter and SIL bought a home that needed updating.
I spent the better part of last winter lending a hand on various projects
there.I would pick up my own material from the local yards for what
I was going to do.

As new HO's, their enthusiasm and drive to get the house up to their
preferences was admirable,but they soon became Big Box junkies and
some of the purchases they made reflected their naivety.

Case in point:
I arrived a few weekends ago to help,as SIL had struggled for
hours to install a new bathroom faucet.It took him three hours
to finally get it done without having leaks.
Great new shinny faucet installed and working.Looked real
good behind the cellophane window on the Big Box shelf,but
it was a POS,off brand,plastic,cheep,crappy unit that probably
wouldn't last a year. 
Point is:
There is a learning curve that we have all experienced,and paid
our dues for.This is why we have an edge over any HO completed
project.It all depends on how they value their time and money,because
in the end,having it done professionally,can actually be the least
expensive way to go.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

We don't see a lot of DIY concrete.....but when we do it's BAAAAAAAAD. Usually rip-out re-do stuff. I can live with that.

That is where I talk resale value with people. You get one shot to make the concrete patio nice - hire cheap or DIY and you just wasted a lot of money for an eyesore no one else will want to pay for.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

AmeliaP said:


> We don't see a lot of DIY concrete.....but when we do it's BAAAAAAAAD. Usually rip-out re-do stuff. I can live with that.
> 
> That is where I talk resale value with people. You get one shot to make the concrete patio nice - hire cheap or DIY and you just wasted a lot of money for an eyesore no one else will want to pay for.





I hear you loud and clear on this ! When a diy er talks about doing their own concrete and saving money I tell them like it is.. A good concrete jobs costs a lot of money,...........a bad one costs more !


----------



## cbscreative (Dec 17, 2008)

Very entertaining thread. The thing I couldn't help thinking about was all the DIY web sites for contractors. DIY HO's will cease to exist on the same day business owners stop squandering their first impression with unqualified marketing. In a way, the contractor trade has an advantage I don't have. The tools to perpetrate bad web sites on the public are free and you don't have to leave home to get them. It's a lot easier to believe that a decent web site is easy to create than the idea of home remodeling being easy.

I'm not saying that DIY web sites are inherently bad, some people pull it off successfully. But just like the DIY HO often believes their bad remodeling is a success just because it looks good to them, the same is true for any other DIY endeavor. The DIY'er is never the target market for any service. At least not until they wise up anyway (if it even happens).


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally I would like to see some more info on the 1k they called. How many are owners, how many are renters? Are they talking about a primary home or vacation home? How old are they? Male or female? How long have they owned their home? Etc.

One thing I notice is that 88% are spending less than 5k. Sooooo, wherever these people are and whomever they are....for some reason they are either not spending much over all *or* that consumer group just attempts more affordable projects.

Thanks for all the comments. I like to know what people think......most of the time!


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

cbscreative said:


> Very entertaining thread. The thing I couldn't help thinking about was all the DIY web sites for contractors. DIY HO's will cease to exist on the same day business owners stop squandering their first impression with unqualified marketing. In a way, the contractor trade has an advantage I don't have. The tools to perpetrate bad web sites on the public are free and you don't have to leave home to get them. It's a lot easier to believe that a decent web site is easy to create than the idea of home remodeling being easy.
> 
> I'm not saying that DIY web sites are inherently bad, some people pull it off successfully. But just like the DIY HO often believes their bad remodeling is a success just because it looks good to them, the same is true for any other DIY endeavor. The DIY'er is never the target market for any service. At least not until they wise up anyway (if it even happens).


Some people act like it is only there field that is affected. One member in this thread for instance had recently mentioned that anyone can be a photographer these days no need t hire a pro. While in every thread about DIYs in construction he mentions how people need to appreciate quality in construction.

Photography forums are full of threads like this one disparaging the real estate brokers doing there own photography and how crappy they look and how a pro would be able to help them. along with Mom with cameras and the like. 

I am the triple threat. I did diy before I had a clue what I was doing and I developed my own website. I also do all my own photography for that site.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DKnafo said:


> Some people act like it is only there field that is affected. One member in this thread for instance had recently mentioned that anyone can be a photographer these days no need t hire a pro. While in every thread about DIYs in construction he mentions how people need to appreciate quality in construction.
> 
> Photography forums are full of threads like this one disparaging the real estate brokers doing there own photography and how crappy they look and how a pro would be able to help them. along with Mom with cameras and the like.
> 
> I am the triple threat. I did diy before I had a clue what I was doing and I developed my own website. I also do all my own photography for that site.


Big difference between the 2. Comparing taking a picture to redoing your bathroom is a completely different comparison. You can't go out and by a hammer and drill with auto settings for one. If you could buy a tool box that you press a button on and it demos your bathroom, re wires the plumbing and electrical, installs the bathtub and tile then grouts and paints and gets 80% the quality a real contractor gets then yes the comparison would be better don't you think. 

There's a time and a place to get a pro. With construction it's nearly all the time. Taking pictures not so much. Taking a bad picture also won't flood, burn or destroy the value of your home either.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

What was the point of this post? Millions of people under water in their mortgages, massive unemployment, how to tutorial on how to avoid pay us and home dopey giving it away intrest free for months.

Is there a shock in any of this?


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Big difference between the 2. Comparing taking a picture to redoing your bathroom is a completely different comparison. You can't go out and by a hammer and drill with auto settings for one. If you could buy a tool box that you press a button on and it demos your bathroom, re wires the plumbing and electrical, installs the bathtub and tile then grouts and paints and gets 80% the quality a real contractor gets then yes the comparison would be better don't you think.
> 
> There's a time and a place to get a pro. With construction it's nearly all the time. Taking pictures not so much. Taking a bad picture also won't flood, burn or destroy the value of your home either.



But there are thousands of people who do this everyday. As much as we like to think we are awesome there are plenty of DIYs who's work has survived the test of time. My father an accountant built a deck and put in a kitchen 25 years ago and it is still holding up at least 80% of what a pro would have done. He wasn't particularly handy nor did he even have the internet for help. 

At the same time there are plenty of contractors who's work has fallen apart. 

Most of what we do isn't particularly difficult. Experience will make things go quicker and easier of course but many conscientious DIYers can get good results.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Tom M said:


> What was the point of this post? Millions of people under water in their mortgages, massive unemployment, how to tutorial on how to avoid pay us and home dopey giving it away intrest free for months.
> 
> Is there a shock in any of this?


Are things really that bad for you Tom? Every time I am in a residential area in your neck of the woods I couldn't throw a Frisbee without hitting a contractor at work.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DKnafo said:


> But there are thousands of people who do this everyday. As much as we like to think we are awesome there are plenty of DIYs who's work has survived the test of time. My father an accountant built a deck and put in a kitchen 25 years ago and it is still holding up at least 80% of what a pro would have done. He wasn't particularly handy nor did he even have the internet for help.
> 
> At the same time there are plenty of contractors who's work has fallen apart.
> 
> Most of what we do isn't particularly difficult. Experience will make things go quicker and easier of course but many conscientious DIYers can get good results.


That's not what we are debating though. It's why the DIY market has exploded. I know some HO who gave built some small bits and pieces and they have held up ok. Dam my mum put down over 300sqft if tile with a wooden cooking spoon over 12 years ago and its still down to this day. That don't mean it looks good though but most people who come round and see it wouldn't know quality if it smacked them in the face so they think it looks great where as I thought it looked like a pig. I ain't ever seen a HO piece of work that was upto my standards. I'm anal though.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

DKnafo said:


> Are things really that bad for you Tom? Every time I am in a residential area in your neck of the woods I couldn't throw a Frisbee without hitting a contractor at work.


The under bidding is terrible. Im spotty at best. Under bid every other lead that comes in.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> That's not what we are debating though. It's why the DIY market has exploded. I know some HO who gave built some small bits and pieces and they have held up ok. Dam my mum put down over 300sqft if tile with a wooden cooking spoon over 12 years ago and its still down to this day. That don't mean it looks good though but most people who come round and see it wouldn't know quality if it smacked them in the face so they think it looks great where as I thought it looked like a pig. I ain't ever seen a HO piece of work that was upto my standards. I'm anal though.


Yes, and like I said in my original post the anal photographers will think your photography sucks and bemoan the rise of mom's with cameras taking there work away with crappy snapshots. And how people wouldn't know quality photography if it smacked them in the face. The web guys here probably think the same way when they see my hack job.

you can find fault with anything diy or pro if you look hard enough. I can guarantee I can find some in yours.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DKnafo said:


> Yes, and like I said in my original post the anal photographers will think your photography sucks and bemoan the rise of mom's with cameras taking there work away with crappy snapshots. And how people wouldn't know quality photography if it smacked them in the face. The web guys here probably think the same way when they see my hack job.
> 
> you can find fault with anything diy or pro if you look hard enough. I can guarantee I can find some in yours.


Like I said in my post that's not what this thread is debating. I'm sure people can pic at my photos and no I prob wouldn't be a great at doing a front page shot of a model in a fashion mag. But again the comparison is stupid. Perhaps if that's what you want to debate bring that other thread back from the grave. 

I can put money on it that if a HO bought $3k worth of camera equipment and $3k worth of tools they will be a vastly better photographer than a carpenter. But of course they will as it's a silly comparison. 

Let's try and stay on topic as it's already been done not long ago.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

> What was the point of this post? Millions of people under water in their mortgages, massive unemployment, how to tutorial on how to avoid pay us and home dopey giving it away intrest free for months.
> 
> Is there a shock in any of this?


No shock at all. I just wanted to see what other people around the country were seeing to validate/invalidate what the article says.



> The under bidding is terrible. Im spotty at best. Under bid every other lead that comes in.


Sh*t, really? July has been slower than normal up here for every trade we know. I was hoping it was a vacation home area issue but if you guys are slow then it's wider than that. 

I think a big problem for most trades is the box stores and their in-store salespeople pushing their own installers. They are getting a good bit of the market here.

So....if the under 5k stuff is predominantly going DIY (if this one article holds water) and the big box stores are (no doubt) looking at the larger installs..... then we have a lot of small businesses that need to up their game.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> No shock at all. I just wanted to see what other people around the country were seeing to validate/invalidate what the article says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great for the contractors who do lows work but around here them contractors are bottom of the bucket. I meet a guy the other day who was a awful hack and even he left lowes. Said he still had not been paid for 7 previous jobs and this guy was their number one installer. I have yet to meet a lowes installer who was any good. I have also found that the people who get the lowes installers to do the work normally use lowes financing also as they can hardly even afford the materials let alone the labor to have it done right.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DKnafo said:


> Yes, and like I said in my original post the anal photographers will think your photography sucks and bemoan the rise of mom's with cameras taking there work away with crappy snapshots. And how people wouldn't know quality photography if it smacked them in the face. The web guys here probably think the same way when they see my hack job.
> 
> you can find fault with anything diy or pro if you look hard enough. I can guarantee I can find some in yours.


Who cares what an anal photographer thinks about a photo? Will the photo electrocute someone if not properly taken? Will tens of thousands of dollars of damage happen when a photo starts to leak? Photography is an art and is subjective. It is up to the individual to assess the photo and it's quality. The same cannot be said of construction and renovation.

Can a DIY'er get'er done? Sure, but it will almost never be the same quality, budget or timeline, or with the same level of foresight and experience, than that done by a true professional.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Like I said in my post that's not what this thread is debating. I'm sure people can pic at my photos and no I prob wouldn't be a great at doing a front page shot of a model in a fashion mag. But again the comparison is stupid. Perhaps if that's what you want to debate bring that other thread back from the grave.
> 
> I can put money on it that if a HO bought $3k worth of camera equipment and $3k worth of tools they will be a vastly better photographer than a carpenter. But of course they will as it's a silly comparison.
> 
> Let's try and stay on topic as it's already been done not long ago.


So what is the topic? I thought it was DIYs doing work and contractors whining about it. CBS segued it into his own field and I mentioned photography as it fits right in especially considering your comments here and the ones about photography. 

Many occupations have DIYers that "hurts" business and every one of them complain about it. They can all give you excuses as to why there occupation shouldn't be done by DIYers even though they happily DIY when they want to in other occupations. 

Nothing wrong with DIYing. I do it as often as I can in as many occupations as I can. Just as many of you do.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

AmeliaP said:


> Sh*t, really? July has been slower than normal up here for every trade we know. I was hoping it was a vacation home area issue but if you guys are slow then it's wider than that.
> 
> I think a big problem for most trades is the box stores and their in-store salespeople pushing their own installers. They are getting a good bit of the market here.


Didnt mean to be a wise azz. Im cranky.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who cares what an anal photographer thinks about a photo? Will the photo electrocute someone if not properly taken? Will tens of thousands of dollars of damage happen when a photo starts to leak? Photography is an art and is subjective. It is up to the individual to assess the photo and it's quality. The same cannot be said of construction and renovation.
> 
> Can a DIY'er get'er done? Sure, but it will almost never be the same quality, budget or timeline, or with the same level of foresight and experience, than that done by a true professional.


My point is that in most cases it can be done good enough. I cannot create a website with the same level of foresight and experience, than that done by a true professional. But i can make one good enough for my needs. I cannot take photographs as well as a pro but I can take one good enough for my needs. I cannot create a bathroom as good as a pro but I have done a couple that were good enough for my needs and better then some done by seasoned pros as have many laymen. 

Many contractors have done work that has electrocuted people or caused water damage etc as well.


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

AmeliaP said:


> No shock at all. I just wanted to see what other people around the country were seeing to validate/invalidate what the article says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot speak for everywhere but from what I have seen, Box stores do not have there own installers. They hire contractors to do the work. 

I am in a different business then Thom so we are not directly comparable but I am having my best year yet.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

DKnafo said:


> So what is the topic? I thought it was DIYs doing work and contractors whining about it. CBS segued it into his own field and I mentioned photography as it fits right in especially considering your comments here and the ones about photography.
> 
> Many occupations have DIYers that "hurts" business and every one of them complain about it. They can all give you excuses as to why there occupation shouldn't be done by DIYers even though they happily DIY when they want to in other occupations.
> 
> Nothing wrong with DIYing. I do it as often as I can in as many occupations as I can. Just as many of you do.


I would never DIY pilot after watching Flying Wild Alaska on Discovery. So no, not every occupation has or should have DIY'ers. Photography is not a life or death occupation. Whether you believe it or not remodeling is. Do all home owners know not to place an electrical device closer than 24" to a tub or shower? And that's just one deadly mistake that a DIY'er can make.


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I would never DIY pilot after watching Flying Wild Alaska on Discovery. So no, not every occupation has or should have DIY'ers. Photography is not a life or death occupation. Whether you believe it or not remodeling is. Do all home owners know not to place an electrical device closer than 24" to a tub or shower? And that's just one deadly mistake that a DIY'er can make.


How many recorded deaths are there from that little mistake?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AmeliaP said:


> One thing I notice is that 88% are spending less than 5k. Sooooo, wherever these people are and whomever they are....for some reason they are either not spending much over all *or* that consumer group just attempts more affordable projects.


Probably more likely that they don'y want to take on a big project that tears apart important parts of their houses for extended periods. Outdoor living projects are probably easier to live through - that would be an interesting break-out.


----------

